# Stolen stuff!!!! Note:This is a 10year old thread



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone living in the canton area make sure to not leave any fishing stuff, or anything for that matter on your porch not even for a minute.

I had almost all my gear ($500 worth 3 poles 2 tackle boxes) stolen off of my porch!!!! 3 years of collecting expensive gear and it was all for nothing....

They left the baitcasters HA! go figure dumb didnt kno how to use them. that tells me they were in it for personel use not so much for the money (baitcasters were most expensive).

everyone in canton please keep a look out for 3 open face poles 2 with green braided line 1 with cajun line (should be easy to spot) and two identical tackle boxes one is larger than the other though flambaue or however u spell it both green top with off white bottoms. Ne leads appreciated. My stuff was not only expensive it had a great deal of sentimental value to me.....


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Man that sucks! i had all my stuff stolen out of my car one time whle parked at Big Walnut Creek.... some of the lures stolen were given to me by my Grandpa. They broke both windows, got 4 combos and 2 small tacke boxes. I hope you find your stuff, been there, its not fun.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

lazy bass turds should get a job, or at least find a way not to stealprobibly kids that should be taught by their parents that things are difficult to get. to take something from another is bad luck at best..


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

It is only going to get worse. I'm sorry for your loss. Chances are you'll never recover any of it. Most PD's are not even responding to burglaries. I hate the fact that a few idiots forces you to become a different person and trust is never an option again.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that fishinfool that's terrible... where abouts in the Canton area did it happen, if you don't mind me asking.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

My condolences.


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

If I were you I would start checking the local creeks, you know nimisila creek. If it's some local kids this is where you will find them. I had my fishing gear stolen off my porch just like you . After a few days I went to the river and low and behold there was my paper boy and some of his friends with my fishing gear. Don't pass up the chance to get your gear back, it may work.


----------



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

in the nw area on the good side of shorb behind kepthorn auto off cleveland ave


----------



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

awesome reply, thanx for the tip i will definetely do that!!!!


----------



## Seabolt84 (Jun 1, 2011)

I fish at sippo and petros a lot I will keep an eye out


----------



## live2fish2live (Aug 4, 2010)

I feel your pain, im only 23 but when i was 12 i used to ride my bike 5 miles one way to portage lakes almost everyday and one day i had to go #2, went in the port a jon, came out about 3-4 mins later and all my stuff was gone, A really nice spinning combo from bass pro shops that i got for christmas, and a bookbag full of those clear plano boxes, was prolly worth around $200, it was right outside the door! Its unbelievable the way some people treat their fellow man. I hope you get your gear back, but I believe karma will catch up with whoever did it


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

probably a dumb suggestion here - but what about pawn shops? Isn't there a pawn shop in Canton on Cherry Street? 

The fact that they left the baitcasters points to the possibility of someone with a very limited - or complete lack of knowledge - when it comes to fishing.
You_ might _have been robbed by someone who has no desire in fishing at all but simply wishes to get whatever they can for the gear to satiate their crack or booze habit. Receiving even something as low as 20 bucks or so for stuff they have no intention on using is a big deal to people like that.

Probably a long shot... but who knows?

I really do feel for you - besides the money lost, as you mentioned, there's the sentimental value that stuff like that can hold.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

> If I were you I would start checking the local creeks, you know nimisila creek. If it's some local kids this is where you will find them. I had my fishing gear stolen off my porch just like you . After a few days I went to the river and low and behold there was my paper boy and some of his friends with my fishing gear. Don't pass up the chance to get your gear back, it may work
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1275580#ixzz1Vl0eHIJN


Catch - you got lucky.... would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when you caught the paperboy with your stuff... obviously you're not in jail - so you didn't kill him... LOL ... but how _did _you handle it?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Fishinfool I know the owner of the pawn shop on the corner of cherry and west tusc I'll stop down and look and see if there is anything that meets that description and I'll let Aaron know it might be stolen if it's there. If not I'll have him keep an eye out for it. It would help if you had make and model of rods and reels. I'm always going in there looking for games for my kids Wii and sometimes he has decent tools. I bought a bow there last year. He won't even consider taking anything if he thinks it might be stolen. I'll run over there today and get back to you.


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Will keep my eyes out. Good luck!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I know how it feel to have ALL your fishing gear stolen,30 years ago had everything stolen from my garage while I was at work.The wife and kids left garage door open, I came home from work planning to do some nite fishing. "Surprise"about 600 to 700 worth of gear gone.Police did nothing ,no renters insurance.never retrieved any thing. Learned one very valuable lesson"out of sight out of mind". Always keep an eye on what is yours, Believe me someone else is just waiting for an opportunity.I am still angry to this day!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

No dice at the pawn shop, he didn't have anything in there by way of rods or tackle and said he hasn't had anyone bring anything in for quite some time. 

Sorry about your stuff getting stolen. It's part of the reason I moved out of Canton and into Canton twp. I'm far enough out that if someone did rip me off it would have to be someone who knew me, but all my fishing and hunting gear is locked up in safes. And there is no way they are getting them out of here.


----------



## fishinfool88 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanx for ur efforts saugeye much appreciated if it still helps the rods were 1 abu garcia super 7 rod with abu garcia cardinal reel, 2 older model abu garcia colt rod with a quantum vapor reel, 3 was a shamano rod with daiwa 3000 reel. thanx again


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

copperdon said:


> Catch - you got lucky.... would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when you caught the paperboy with your stuff... obviously you're not in jail - so you didn't kill him... LOL ... but how _did _you handle it?


 To tell you the truth, i was so happy to get my stuff back. That I let em of easy with just a good old fashion A$$ chewing. I put the fear to them lol.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

fishinfool88 said:


> Anyone living in the canton area make sure to not leave any fishing stuff, or anything for that matter on your porch not even for a minute.
> 
> I had almost all my gear ($500 worth 3 poles 2 tackle boxes) stolen off of my porch!!!! 3 years of collecting expensive gear and it was all for nothing....
> 
> ...


just take an old tackle box and dill it with shi* and set iit on your porch where it can be seen.......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

John Garwood said:


> just take an old tackle box and dill it with shi* and set iit on your porch where it can be seen.......


Thread is 10 years old John.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have NO use for a thief, young or old. I think I may have planted a treble hook "where the sun don't shine"!!
I'll guarantee you this, he would have been crying & he wouldn't be the ONLY one in his family to know EXACTLY what he had done.

Mike


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Ah the old “Recommended Reading” strikes again! It’s happened to me a few times.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Thread is 10 years old John.


my bad....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't feel bad John.
Easily done with this new format showing the old threads at the bottom of page,


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What part of canton.... Cancel that seen the thread is 500 years old


----------

